# Utorrent 1.7 is rigged to prevent downloading



## keakar (Oct 17, 2007)

as most of you already know, utorrent was bought out and some changes were unavoidable.

for me with 1.7 it slowed down the average torrent download to about 35 kb/s at the most and added spyware but the spyware was easy to remove with ad aware so no big deal.

with 1.7.4 it was slowed to limit the downloads to run at a 60% to 40% uploads so no upload means downloads run at 4 or 5 kb/s at the most untill you start uploading.

the new 1.7.5 it is now flipped to 60% uploads to 40% downloads so to download at 40 kb/s you have to be uploading at 60 kb/s.

i just uninstalled Utorrent 1.7.5 and the same 4 torrents that were running at 4 kb/s downlod are now running on Utorrent 1.6.1 at 68 kb/s, 50 kb/s, and 135 kb/s.

if you are a Utorrent user google for an old download version 1.6 or 1.6.1 but nothing after that or it will run slower and save it to disk because the Utorrent website has removed all old downloads so you have you use 1.7.5


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 17, 2007)

www.filehippo.com has every version. Just an FYI


----------



## francis511 (Oct 17, 2007)

Where is the spyware ?


----------



## OrbitzXT (Oct 17, 2007)

Is this a fact? Cause I have uTorrent 1.7.5 (Build 4602) and am currently downloading uh..."educational sex ed videos" at 600 kb/s while uploading at about 35 kb/s, I've also had no other problems with this version and other downloads.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2007)

yeah my net is 1500/256, and i get a good 160KB/s on well seeded torrents.

Its possible 1.6.1 is faster for some reason, but i've had no spyware alerts or problems either. please post links or detailed info about your claims.

Edit: yeah here we go u torrent 1.7.5 - redownloading norton ghost 10 because my CD is scratched to hell, at 156KB/s with an upload of 8KB/s

So.... yeah. your claims arent holding up so well here.


----------



## von kain (Oct 17, 2007)

i also have 1.7.5 and no problem here with μtorrent


----------



## Homeless (Oct 17, 2007)

no problems for me


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 17, 2007)

I use v1.6. Works great and I get full speed dloads @ 150kb's....   No ADSL2 up here yet.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 17, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> www.filehippo.com has every version. Just an FYI



Id be wary of file hippo. They often host files laced with viruses.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 17, 2007)

If you are having speed issue's then try and download a torrent from *OpenOffice.org* or *Ubuntu.com* and see if they download at quicker speeds.

It may be the torrents/trackers that you are using that are the cause of the slow speeds.

A guide for optimizing your settings can be found here.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 17, 2007)

keakar said:


> as most of you already know, utorrent was bought out and some changes were unavoidable.
> 
> for me with 1.7 it slowed down the average torrent download to about 35 kb/s at the most and added spyware but the spyware was easy to remove with ad aware so no big deal.
> 
> ...



I use 1.7.5, and none of that is true at all.  Please stop posting BS.







I can do all the comparisons I want.  1.6.1 isn't going to be faster because 1.7.5 is already maxing out my download limit.  Oh and what is my upload at?  10k, but you claim that is impossible if I am downloading at 300k...

And the spyware thing is BS too.


----------



## keakar (Oct 17, 2007)

these were actual observations of how the program was working for me on comcast cable modem connection using the program as it was downloaded without seeding torrents or creating any port forwarding.

they were compared using 4 actual real tracker links saved to the desktop to avoid any differences in the downloads being compared.

as for your actual speeds i can only say try a side by side comparison yourself, get a download for 1.6 and compare your speeds.

as for spyware run ad aware before downloading (its not added by updating) and again after downloading and you will see the download tracking spyware. admitedly i only can say for sure about 1.7.1 was where i found it purely by accident after format and only upgraded since so maybe they removed it and as i said, it was removed the first time i ran a spyware remover so its no problem other than being a shock to see it there in the first place. 

this is not about trashing Utorrent, i use it so i can check out movies to see if i want to rent them and like it very much but it is getting worse for me with every new version so i wanted to draw attention to how much faster users will get torrents by reverting to 1.6.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 17, 2007)

keakar said:


> as most of you already know, utorrent was bought out and some changes were unavoidable.
> 
> for me with 1.7 it slowed down the average torrent download to about 35 kb/s at the most and added spyware but the spyware was easy to remove with ad aware so no big deal.
> 
> ...



Thats total BS m8, Ive used 1.7 before and it allows downloads perfectly (but I do prefer 1.6)  

I think you need to check your port is forwarding correctly   Also, make sure you use reliable Torrent trackers


----------



## keakar (Oct 17, 2007)

i dont do port forwarding for security reasons and that appears to be the problem.

1.6 runs great speeds without needing port forwarding so it works best for me.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 17, 2007)

its right and wrong all at the same time.

bittorrent owns utorrent and in the 1.7 versions they have put somthing in the code that makes your isp more aware of the fact that you are using torrents. now if your isp has a problem with this they will be throttling your connection, not utorrent. but it is because of utorrent 1.7 that they know what your doing.

get utorrent 1.6 and follow this guide if you have any issues with your isp throttling your speeds.

sidenote

utorrent has always limited your download if you limit your upload to less than 8kps


----------



## keakar (Oct 17, 2007)

marsey99 said:


> its right and wrong all at the same time.
> 
> bittorrent owns utorrent and in the 1.7 versions they have put somthing in the code that makes your isp more aware of the fact that you are using torrents. now if your isp has a problem with this they will be throttling your connection, not utorrent. but it is because of utorrent 1.7 that they know what your doing.
> 
> ...




well i wasnt sure of why it was happening but i did "see" it happening. 

my ISP must be limiting me and that spyware i noticed must be connected to that code you mentioned, all i can remember is that it was a low threat tracking node.

thinking back on it now, it was just about the time 1.7 came out that our ISP was bought out by Comcast so they must be the cause of my problems and 1.7 tracking ability is helping them do it.


----------



## spectre440 (Oct 17, 2007)

von kain said:


> i also have 1.7.5 and no problem here with μtorrent



ditto.
works great for me as well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 17, 2007)

1.7.5 wont recognize my forwarded port so i use the old version


----------



## technicks (Oct 17, 2007)

Works great. BS thread.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 17, 2007)

OrbitzXT said:


> "educational sex ed videos"



hahahahahahaha


----------



## keakar (Oct 17, 2007)

technicks said:


> BS thread.



if you keep saying it often enough and wish real hard you might covince yourself of that.


----------



## spectre440 (Oct 17, 2007)

keakar said:


> if you keep saying it often enough and wish real hard you might covince yourself of that.



well, and i *really* don't mean to instigate anything by this, but so far you're the only one who has anything bad to say about utorrent 1.7 and above...


----------



## keakar (Oct 17, 2007)

spectre440 said:


> well, and i *really* don't mean to instigate anything by this, but so far you're the only one who has anything bad to say about utorrent 1.7 and above...



weather you dissagree with what i am saying or not is open for disscussion but that does not mean the thread is a BS thread. i would never enter another persons thread and try to end all discussion by claiming it to be BS. 

it may be just me experiencing this but it is real and it is happening to me. 

this appears to confirm what i am experiencing: 



marsey99 said:


> its right and wrong all at the same time.
> 
> bittorrent owns utorrent and in the 1.7 versions they have put somthing in the code that makes your isp more aware of the fact that you are using torrents. now if your isp has a problem with this they will be throttling your connection, not utorrent. but it is because of utorrent 1.7 that they know what your doing.
> 
> ...


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 17, 2007)

www.bitcomet.com ?

or bitlord


----------



## technicks (Oct 17, 2007)

keakar said:


> weather you dissagree with what i am saying or not is open for disscussion but that does not mean the thread is a BS thread. i would never enter another persons thread and try to end all discussion by claiming it to be BS.
> 
> it may be just me experiencing this but it is real and it is happening to me.
> 
> this appears to confirm what i am experiencing:



Sorry m8. Did not think you would take it that way.
Isn't the obvious thing to contact your ISP to check if they are checking you?


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 17, 2007)

You can still get most versions of utorrent from the host site. I'm surprised people haven't worked this out, just replace the download link http://download.utorrent.com/1.7.5/utorrent.exe with http://download.utorrent.com/1.X.X/utorrent.exe..... duh :shadedshu


----------



## keakar (Oct 17, 2007)

technicks said:


> Sorry m8. Did not think you would take it that way.
> Isn't the obvious thing to contact your ISP to check if they are checking you?



well how was i supposed to take it? it was very rude but im not upset by it, no worries. 

some threads are BS and should be interupted i just dont think mine was one of them.

as for calling ISP: Comcast sucks! lol.

they connect you with some guy in India who doesnt even know what state your in and all he does is collect info for 20 minutes before asking what the problem is and then says "try it again in a few hours to see if its still slow" lol.


----------



## spectre440 (Oct 17, 2007)

keakar said:


> they connect you with some guy in India who doesnt even know what state your in and all he does is collect info for 20 minutes before asking what the problem is and then says "try it again in a few hours to see if its still slow" lol.



gotta love outsourcing...


----------



## Behemoko (Oct 17, 2007)

marsey99 said:


> sidenote
> 
> utorrent has always limited your download if you limit your upload to less than 8kps



That's why I keep mine at 10KBps. 

I noticed that I never seemed to get higher than a 20KBps download if I didn't upload 10+..


----------



## keakar (Oct 17, 2007)

Behemoko said:


> That's why I keep mine at 10KBps.
> 
> I noticed that I never seemed to get higher than a 20KBps download if I didn't upload 10+..



i found the sweet spot for me was 15 kb/s, 20+ didnt make it get any faster and below 15 it was slower


----------



## rhythmeister (Oct 17, 2007)

After 1.6 it did include nasties as they jumped into bed with some Co. or another; google will tell you more tho, I cba finding the info' as all the doubters can do it themselves. Needless to say I'm sticking with 1.6 for security reasons


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds like they've turned off encryption or something like that...


----------



## xylomn (Oct 17, 2007)

if only it was open source


----------



## Stinger_PY (Oct 17, 2007)

This thread is very helpfull to me... i was wondering why uTorrent wasn't working good after installing a version above 1.6.
With 1.7+ no more correct UPnP port mapping, slow download speeds and traffic cutoff during day by my ISP... confirmed, because with 1.6 all worked nice.
This is what i needed to know, to confirm my doubts.


----------



## keakar (Oct 17, 2007)

Stinger_PY said:


> This thread is very helpfull to me... i was wondering why uTorrent wasn't working good after installing a version above 1.6.
> With 1.7+ no more correct UPnP port mapping, slow download speeds and traffic cutoff during day by my ISP... confirmed, because with 1.6 all worked nice.
> This is what i needed to know, to confirm my doubts.



this is why i posted it, to let others know what i discovered. it wasnt recieved well but it is informing people who may have noticed problems but werent sure why it was happening.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, I use the latest version of Azureus (Vuze) with only the simple interface enabled, and it seems to work ok. My ISP throttles BitTorrent though, so I tned to only get up to around 100kB/s on an 8Mb line, should really be getting at least 500 TBH. Never did care much for uTorrent - too simple IMO.


----------



## Ripper3 (Oct 17, 2007)

Currently running uTorrent 1.7.5, I've experienced problems with having my ISP cut off my connection till midnight ever since 1.6 releases, and my dl speeds have increased, and port forwarding now actually works, but, I may think of using this from now on:
http://bittyrant.cs.washington.edu/


----------



## vega22 (Oct 17, 2007)

if anybody is getting throttled by your isp and you want to check if it is down to your torrents use the 2 links in my post on the first page and see. if your still getting throttled it may be down to a fair usage agrrement in your contract where you have agreed to only up/download so much at set times.

i know the guide helped me out as my isp isnt a big fan of torrents seeing as it also owns a record label and a cable network and some other stuff, so it did throttle me. once i got utorrent set up right i can now max out my bandwidth all day if  i so wish.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 18, 2007)

keakar said:


> well how was i supposed to take it? it was very rude but im not upset by it, no worries.
> 
> some threads are BS and should be interupted i just dont think mine was one of them.
> 
> ...



Hold on a second. I remember reading somewhere, perhaps the main page of isohunt, that Comcast was blocking their subscribers from downloading off torrents based from certain sites. Maybe your speeds are related to that?


----------



## keakar (Oct 18, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Hold on a second. I remember reading somewhere, perhaps the main page of isohunt, that Comcast was blocking their subscribers from downloading off torrents based from certain sites. Maybe your speeds are related to that?



i know about that so thats not it, so far where i am they block pirate bay any of the nova sites and iso hunt so i dont use those anymore but it looks like they want to stop all torrents. big brother is outta control. 

those crafty buggers blocked the downloads in a way that you still got connected so at first you see it read seeds and peers before you figure out its blocked lol.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 18, 2007)

I've never had a problem with Azureus. I have 8Mb down and 1Mb up, and can max both on a good torrent, to the point that noone else can use net in my house (if I shut off my router's QoS, that is. lol). It's more bloated than uTorrent, but if your computer is capable of running it without slowdowns, who cares? It's also more tweakable than uTorrent. Also has a ton of privacy options. I recommend it to anyone to try.


----------



## keakar (Oct 18, 2007)

well the nice thing about Utorrent was i could download at 300kb/s and have no slowdown at all on a shared broadband connection with two computers web surfing and whatever.

i am talking about click and poof, its there no waiting. thats why i like it so much.

everything else i tried was a drag on the connection and the other computer and mine was slow.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 18, 2007)

keakar said:


> well the nice thing about Utorrent was i could download at 300kb/s and have no slowdown at all on a shared broadband connection with two computers web surfing and whatever.
> 
> i am talking about click and poof, its there no waiting. thats why i like it so much.
> 
> everything else i tried was a drag on the connection and the other computer and mine was slow.


When I say I can max my connection, I mean I can use all of my available download AND upload speed. When that happens, nothing else will be able to use net, period, regardless of client. Doesn't matter who or where you are, that's just how it works. A simple bandwidth throttle in the client, or a QoS scheduling router solves that. (I use both)


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 9, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Id be wary of file hippo. They often host files laced with viruses.



I have yet to have that issue.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 9, 2007)

I will attest to having the latest version of uTorrent and having 3kbps downloads on a 6Mbps cable connection.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I will attest to having the latest version of uTorrent and having 3kbps downloads on a 6Mbps cable connection.



did you think it could be your ISP blocking it? your settings? a BAD TORRENT?


everytime people tell me about torrents bein slow i tell them to google dattebayo and grab the latest naruto or bleach episode, and they always get great speeds, funny that it happens to be really well seeded every week (10,000's of seeders is quite normal) so it has no problems.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 10, 2007)

Mussels said:


> did you think it could be your ISP blocking it? your settings? a BAD TORRENT?



I have a thread about it. More or less Comcast blocking it when they say they dont. 

Ill use torrents that my friends use and they get great speeds, yet I get dialup like downloads.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 10, 2007)

im currently using utorrent v1.5 on 1 machine and v1.7 on another. both are capable of DLing @ up to 2mb/s and ULing @~800k/s if only one is running. i have a 10mb/s cable line from Mediacom in KC,MO. this must be a comcast only problem.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I have a thread about it. More or less Comcast blocking it when they say they dont.
> 
> Ill use torrents that my friends use and they get great speeds, yet I get dialup like downloads.



comcast blocking it, is not utorrent blocking it. as long as people stop blaming utorrent for things out of its control, i'm happy.


----------



## allen337 (Nov 12, 2007)

USE AT OWN RISK!!!!!

This patch lets you open 100 half open connections in torrents. http://www.lvllord.de/?lang=en&url=downloads    .  ALLEN


----------



## keakar (Nov 12, 2007)

Mussels said:


> comcast blocking it, is not utorrent blocking it. as long as people stop blaming utorrent for things out of its control, i'm happy.



well utorrent is a little guilty by allowing better tracking of torrents. from the beginning of the 1.7 versions of utorrent they included in the update the ability of ISPs to track torrent activity and of coarse this lets them find out how successfull there blocking methods are working and refine them.

utorrent doesnt block torrents but if you use a 1.7 version it will be allowing ISPs to track and then block torrent activity if they want to.


----------



## wiak (Nov 12, 2007)

no problems for me
maxes out if you use a good tracker etc
most public trackers has slow speed as allways, and slow and unstable speed


----------



## Woah Mama! (Nov 12, 2007)

My 1.7.5 (4602) works fine, and my ISP sucks fat sweaty donkey balls all day.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 12, 2007)

I'll stick with Azureus, thank you. I can still max out my connection with it on Comcast. I tested uTorrent last night, and it is definitely slower for me.


----------

